# Dual Alarm Clock Radio Suggestions?



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

Looking for suggestions around $100. I'd like the alarms to be as configurable as possible, and the radio to have a good sound.

Thanks,
Harold


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you looking for a hi-fi alarm clock? There are plenty with dual alarms, don't know how "high quality" the sound is. I don't remember the brand of the cheap one I have with dual alarms, but it has really large bright numbers and it cost around $30 at Costco a few years back.


----------



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi John, this is a gift, an anniversary present, so I'd like it to be a nice one w/lots of goodies, if they make such a beast. For one thing, it should have the ability to set different week/wknd alarms.

Harold


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, I don't know of one off-hand, I think I'd start searching with Google.


----------



## CorpSe (Apr 20, 2008)

*I'm an Australian so I guess I'll work off Aussie dollars*
Phillips do an awesome dual alarmclock radio with an Ipod dock...can also attach most other media device via a cable(jack input on the back) *cost=$109 aud*...this thing even boasts a sub on the back...underneath the speaker covers on the front sit 6 small mid range speaker i believe....it has a remote control and produces very pleasing sound for its price...a major bonus is that you can completely turn off the backlight at night if light effect your sleep...
*Description/model number*:*Philips AJ300D Clock Radio with iPod Dock *
I have 1 and am very happy with it as I'm a shift worker and being able to forward and reverse set the time/alarm is awesome....goodluck hope this helps


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

CorpSe said:


> I'm an Australian so I guess I'll work off Aussie dollars


Just be happy you work for Australian dollars and not US dollars - at least your Aussie dollars are worth something today. lol! Enjoy the radio/alarm.


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Halcour - I can't recommend but also look for one that can move the time of the clock AND the alarms backwards as well as forwards; makes changing settings much easier.

johnni


----------

